# API Tecom Apartment building



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

I will be moving in to API Tecom building in Al Barsha. I've googled the building several times but nothing gives any insight on amenities in the building. My employer sent pictures of the inside of the apartment but no further info.

Does anyone have any insight?

Is there a pool? Gym? Security? Parking? Also, how far are supermarkets? Traffic in surrounding area?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

From what I've seen, all new apartment buildings in TECOM are fairly decent with the standard amenities.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

As for supermarkets there is one Park n' Shop and a mini versions of Carrefour and Geant to buy all your basics. If you need anything else you can always drive to the Mall of Emirates. No major traffic issues either. The only thing that drives me crazy about Tecom is this weird street layout


----------



## eire11 (May 21, 2011)

The Carrefour is good in Tecom and reasonable, it's easy to do shopping either drive or you can get a taxi as there are taxis regularly outside


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of the buildings have a pool but the building management can often scrimp on the gym and other facilities. Luck of the draw really.

The Belgian Beer Cafe in the Grand Millenium Hotel does great steak & chips - and it's one of your local bars.


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you everyone!


----------

